# need moral support from my friends



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I'm at work right now. My son just called, said he went in to the figurita loft and found 8 dead, bloody birds He figures it was a weasel. This is so hard to take right now, just a lot on my shoulders right now. My father in law across town in another hospital, and unresponsive, just a shadow of himself. I just want to hide somewhere and cry right now.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Daryl, I'm so sorry to hear all of this.......

You know you have so many friends here who care so much about you and are in your corner.

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this heartache right now.

Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Daryl,

That is just devastating. It can feel so helpless when death and illness come and there isn't anything you can do to turn it around. I am so so sorry about your little birds.

Margarret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that is an awful lot to deal with so don't hold back. Weasels (even though ferrets are fun pets and are related) are extremely lethal animals--better tell The Boo to figure out how to fortify the place because it'll definitely come back.

Pidgey


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm very very far away but I will be sending positive thoughts to you all the time.

Take care,
Suzanna


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you all. Thank God for my friends here. Don't know what I'd do without all of you.
Daryl
Nona, Thank you for my e-cards(a few tears down my cheeks, later)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Daryl.......I am SO sorry.........I just can't imagine.............let it all go........we'll have a mop party or something. 
Sending feathery soft hugs your way..........


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry, it is so devastating to have to deal with that heartache, especially if other areas in your life have no peace either. I live so far away to, but sending you hope and caring......it is true have Boo fortify the pen -I have gone through numerous snake attacks.... nature does not play by our rules for sure, now my once sweet "earthy" coop looks like a cement/wire Fort Knocks.(spelling?).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daryl,

I am so sorry to hear about the tragedy of your birds and the condition of your father-in-law. Sometimes it seems like there is never an end and the wieght of the world is on your shoulders.

Please be assured that you have friends here, and that this one is keeping you & your family in my thoughts and prayers. I will ask God to keep you under his special protection, during this time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I just want to hide somewhere and cry right now.


I am so sorry, you are being worn out by too many tragedies.

When I feel overwhelmed that way I creep into the aviary and cuddle a pigeon. Their peace calms me.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, you know we all feel the pain of your losing your precious figuritas. I'm really sorry about your father-in-law.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and pain.
Sending a wave of positive energy your way from afar...
Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of positive energy your way.

bill b.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh WOW, Daryl! To be blindsided by more than one disaster is just... disaterous!

I am so sorry to hear about all this "bad" being dumped on you at once! I know that you will able to reinforce the living area for your birds but the pain of their deaths will take time to heal...

I am so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. 

Rather than SAY, I will *SEND* you WARM HEALING HUGS with LOVE to help you find some peace and deal with the pain of loss and sadness.

We are here with and for you 

MORE LOVE and HUGS

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Goodness, so much tragedy in one day. I am so sorry.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Daryl,
I'm sorry that you are bearing all this sorrow.
You will miss your precious birds, but remember they are with the Lord & are okay now.
Bob & I will pray that things may go easily for your father-in-law.
We will also ask the Lord to give you & your husband strength & comfort. 
Please take care of yourself.

Phyll


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry these terrible things are happening, Daryl. You are in my thoughts and prayers during this time of grieving. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a terrific shock! I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with all this tragedy. Losing your birds is always troubling, but to have this happen is unnerving. Family illness on top of this - quite a lot for you to deal with. Hoping events settle out and your life experiences are more positive in the future.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, first off, my father in law passed away early this morning, very peacefully. 
I saw the culprit who killed my pigeons, it's a mink. I have more box traps set for him, and if I do capture him, he's headed miles away, to a local river. He killed my best show bird, her mate, 3 babies I hand raised this year, 3 other adult birds, 2 of which were working on a clutch of eggs, and one just feathered out baby.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, first off, my father in law passed away early this morning, very peacefully.
> I saw the culprit who killed my pigeons, it's a mink. I have more box traps set for him, and if I do capture him, he's headed miles away, to a local river. He killed my best show bird, her mate, 3 babies I hand raised this year, 3 other adult birds, 2 of which were working on a clutch of eggs, and one just feathered out baby.
> Daryl


Very sorry to hear about your father in law, but glad that he had a peaceful ending. 
I'm also sorry about your birds. I just can't imagine..........I would be a basket case for sure..............hope you catch the little bugger and take him far far away.............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My sincere condolences for your father in law.
And also for your beloved birds. 
Hope you catch the bad guy and take him far, far away.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sending some comforting love your way.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your multiple losses. In a sense, I can understand the sorrow you're going through due to the recent losses I have had. I would just take it one day at a time, one step at a time, allow yourself a time and place to mourn when you need to, and don't let anyone tell you it's time you got over it and on with life. Each one of us differs in the amount of time and how we mourn.

I still miss my father and the two feral pigeons that left my flock.  

But once in a while, I see a new pigeon in the flock and I try to think, well here's one to replace someone gone. It needs love too so I think I'll stick around a little longer and see what happens.

It always happens. Someone disappears and then a new one comes along right around the same time. I always end up reaching out to it even when sometimes I don't feel like it. 

And then somehow after a while, when I keep looking to see if they show up again and they always do, they end up being one of favorites.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about your father in law....

You've certainly had more than your fair share of troubles lately.

With sympathy,
Linda


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*A Hug For You*

Daryl,
Please know that I know the Pain. Have seen this happen (both parts). We just can never give up. Try to have the courage to change the things we can.. Weasel, Minks, Racoons are very hard to deal with & to keep the Mink etc. out we have to go the extra steps to ensure the Pigeons Safety.. I'm sending you this Hug also from a long ways away...... 
Happy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl,

I am so very sorry for all your losses .. my heart goes out to you and your family.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your support at this time.
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi daryl,

I am so sorry for your loss.

I hope you catch the mink and manage to prevent any more of his kind getting to your pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Daryyl, when it rains it pours, and you are truly having more than your
share of woes and losses. My sympathies for the loss of your father-in-law, I know he will be deeply missed.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your father-in-law. My thoughts and prayers.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Daryl,
My condolences to you & your husband on the loss of your father-in-law.

Thank God his suffering is over & he passed peacefully.
Bob & I will say a prayer for his soul. 

When the mink is captured & released, at least you will have peace of mind about your birds.
May God bless & comfort all of you. Hope you will be able to get some rest soon.

Phyll


----------

